# Spotting seen on 6dp5d FET



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi everyone

Just after a bit of advice/information really. I had a FET with 2 5 day blastocysts (one hatching) on the 13th so am 6 days post transfer. I had a tiny bit of pink spotting when I wiped (sorry TMI!!!) this morning. I am on daily Gestone injections, progynova x 3 orally and 2 x vaginally, Oestrogen patches, aspirin and Clexane. The spotting shocked me slightly as not sure if its late implantation bleed or the dreaded AF on her way   

Does anyone know if implantation can happen this late on a FET cycle? My AF would be due around now but as I'm on so much medication I wasnt sure if this might keep her away?


----------



## laurenelhall (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi i didnt want to read and run, not sure the answer of the question but i    its not the dreaded af and that it is implantation for you xxx


----------



## Rach_1985 (Aug 30, 2010)

hi, my acupunctist who is a fertility specialist and is linked to my ivf clinic, told me implantation can be anytime between 2 and 8 days post transfer - and she knows i had a blastocyst transfer. I hope its a good sign for you x


----------



## Fuzzi-Peach (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Auntie m, 


My clinic advised that it is common to expect some bleeding around or even before your OTD. You seem to be on quite alot of hormone support for your lining so it might be more likely that its an implantation bleed and nothing else. Also, i'm thinking that the clexane will make the bleeding appear worse than it is. I was once told that the loose blood can sit at the neck of the cervix for days before draining, which also makes the implantation cause more likely. 
I do hope the spotting has calmed down now  . Its easy to say I know but please try and stay positive as its still very early days    


Good luck


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Ladies

Thank you all so much for taking the time to read & reply with your sensible and supportive comments to my panicked post!! I've not had any streaks since about 5am this morning    I had a progesterone blood test this morning and it came back at 166 (clinic like it to be above 80-100 at this point) so hopefully thats a good sign, who knows!?

FuzziPeach - Good luck with your testing tomorrow       - you may well be right about the Clexane - my arm bled quite a bit after my blood test today. 

Rachel - Good luck with your testing too       

Lauren - Good luck with your FET, 

lots of   to us all. xx


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi auntiem

I had a late implantation bleed after my fet, think it was around 13dp2d fet & it resulted in my boys, i even had spotting on test day and for a couple of weeks after.

Good luck huni xx


----------

